# Low weight gas cylinders



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

I would like to change my two callor 13Kg cylinders to a low weight alternative. I would like to carry a similar amount of Gas the main driver is to reduce weight if possuble and a secondary desire is to make the system refilable if possible. I understand BP have an option but dont know of its availablily yet.

Does any one know if this is actualy worth doing in practice ie changing from steel to say Kevlar cylinders ? or is the saving negligable.

Is there a 'Gaslow type' of refilable cylinder availabe that is similar to their steel cylinder option ?

thanks in advance,


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Dave,

Regarding lightweight plastic or kevlar cylinders there are only two things to satisfy yourself on:

1) If refillable, is there an 80% fill valve?
2) If exchangeable, is it available where & when I need it?

None that I'm aware of yet meet those to my requirements.

Dave


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

davebl said:


> I would like to change my two callor 13Kg cylinders to a low weight alternative. I would like to carry a similar amount of Gas the main driver is to reduce weight if possuble and a secondary desire is to make the system refilable if possible. I understand BP have an option but dont know of its availablily yet.
> 
> Does any one know if this is actualy worth doing in practice ie changing from steel to say Kevlar cylinders ? or is the saving negligable.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave,

I've got 2 10kg BP Gaslight cylinders in my motorhome and have had no problem getting refills whilst on a 5 week jaunt to Devon and Cornwall.

The BP Gaslight website shows all the stockists and will deliver to your home or anywhere you stop for a few days - on a CL or CC club site for instance.

They are slightly bigger dimension wise so check out the size of your storage box.

I posted on a reply on 25/10 to 'brightdays' query headed 'more info on new bottle'.

Give me a shout if you need more info..

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"Give me a shout if you need more info"

Alan,

Thanks. For a start you could tell me where I can exchange it when I run out outside the UK! 

(This was the reason for my number 2)

Dave


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Refills abroad*

Hi Dave,

Netherlands,390 stockists Belgium,? Germany, Austria,550 Norway,90+ Sweden 235 Finland 131 etc - all on the website.

France apparently coming soon. Don't know about Spain yet but basically anywhere BP have a presence.

The main reason I changed to them was to be able to change them abroad but disappointed about France and Spain so far.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Alan,

Is there a net weight saving on the overall weight of the bottle with Gas. I guess the weight of the gas is exactly the same, so is the cylinder significantly lighter ? All else sounds fine to me.

many thanks,

Dave


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> "Give me a shout if you need more info"
> 
> Alan,
> 
> ...


But you cannot exchange a calor bottle either Dave?

Alan when you say the BP bottles are bigger, bigger in relation to what please?

peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Is anyone else having problems accessing the BP site Here I cannot set the country of origin?

peedee


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

peedee said:


> Is anyone else having problems accessing the BP site Here I cannot set the country of origin?
> 
> peedee


Me also.

Frank


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Frank, there is a lot more information  HERE  but it eventually takes you back to that faulty page if you want to check stockist.

I notice you need a clip on valve and will still need to change fittings when travelling on the continent?

peeedee


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"But you cannot exchange a calor bottle either Dave? "

peedee,

No. But then again, I never said BP Gaslight was not better than Calor for some, merely that:

"None that I'm aware of yet meet those to my requirements."

Nor does Calor, which is why I have a single Gaslow 6kg refillable cylinder. It would be nice if it were plastic/kevlar, but no such animal yet exists to satisfy my 1) and 2).

Dave


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

I have managed to find the following information from post on other sites I cannot verify is accuracy but it looked reliable.

Calor Cylinder Size mm Typical gross weight Max gross weight

3.9 Kg 246 x 345 10.3 Kg 10.7 Kg 
6.0 Kg 246 x 490 15.0 Kg 15.5 Kg
13 Kg 318 x 585 (605 max) 32.0 Kg 40.0 Kg


BPGaslight containers carry propane only and are available in 2 sizes: 

5kg (10 litres) capacity 
Weight of empty bottle - 4.5kg
Filled weight 9.5Kg
Height - 393mm 
Diameter - 305mm 

10kg (20 litres) capacity 
Weight of empty bottle - 6.7kg
Filled Weight 16.7Kg
Height - 587mm 
Diameter - 305mm 

The bottle connection is a 27mm clip-on type. 

So if Im right, and Im not sure I am, in the case of a 13Kg calor cylinder I would have 27Kg of gas (max) and with the larger Gaslight I would have 10Kg of gas max. It seems you get alot more gas int he same space with calor ? Any one know how may Liters of gas is in a 13Kg cylinder ?


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*BP Gaslight Cylinders*

Hi all,

As luck?? would have it, I've ordered a 10kg refill and am awaiting delivery today (Sunday) to my home address. The last time I got free delivery, but notice on the BP site that there is a £4.95 charge if you order online. I phoned the stockist direct and they happen to be passing today heading for Inverness.

I've just weighed the empty cylinder and it is 6.7kg so full will be 16.7kg.

My gas locker will take 2x10kg BP cylinders.

When down at Truma at Derby for boiler recall, I got the appropriate 27mm clip on regulator and hose - cost about £8. All Truma agents are being 'encouraged' to stock cylinders so this will help stockist location.

I just tried the BP website and it's running again.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Alan,

Is you gas locker built for 2 x 13Kg cylinders ? and the gaslight 10KGs fit OK

Im still not exactly sure how much the 13Kg cylinders hold from my figures above did they make sense to you ?


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

The following information is from the gaslow site. It says that the 11Kg cylinder holds 21Litres so is comparable with the larger BP cylinder in terms of capacity.

01-4006 6Kg Cylinder - 11.5 litres (80%) H 492mm x dia246mm 
01-4011 11Kg Cylinder - 21 litres (80%) H 580mm x dia304mm 
01-4006-2 6Kg Cylinder 2 - 11.5 litres (80%) H 492mm x dia246mm 
01-4011-2 11Kg Cylinder 2 - 21 litres (80%) H 580mm x dia304mm


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

I have the MTH Autogas 13kg (26 litres) refillable bottle and when it's empty I can get 21.5 litres in it. The bottle does have the 80% stop fill on it.

I hope this helps.

Don


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Locker Dimensions*

Hi Dave,

Nipped out and measured my gas locker and as follows:-

Length 25" or 630mm x Width 13" or 330mm.

Height is 28" or 710mm.

I only had 2x11kg Calor bottles in originally (butane) but believe it's designed to take 2x13 propane.

Initially I thought I would only manage 1x10 and 1x5 BP Gaslight but with a judicious bit of waggling past the regulator, can get 2x10 kg in.

Apparently, most m/h manufacturers are going to make their gas lockers of a size to accommodate the BP ones in future.

Hope this helps..

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks all for the info.

I think this is correct, roughly a 10Kg Gaslight cylinder is equal to a Color 13Kg cylinder in terms of quantity of gas. Size of cylinder is comparible.

The Calor is 21.5 litres (approx) and the Gaslight 20 litres when full.

When the clinders are full the Calor is 32Kg (typical but could be more, up to 40Kg depending on the individual cylinder) weight and the Gaslight is 16.7Kg.

There is a weight saving of 15.3Kg when full if using a Gaslight cylinder.

So for my usage for Propane, for two Gaslight cylinders fitted to my MH thats a 30.6Kg reduction in weight assuming both cylinders are full.

If Ive missed something then please let me know.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for all the information, anyone tried buying one on the continet, if so what are the fittings?

peedee


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

peedee said:


> Thanks for all the information, anyone tried buying one on the continet, if so what are the fittings?
> 
> peedee


Not been there yet but info on www.bpgaslight.com/EN/index.html

There's a bit on 'Do I need a conversion kit?'

Cheers,
Alan


----------

